# برنامج Aspen Plus



## ابو عابده (30 يناير 2007)

:33: :33: :33: :33: :33: :33: :33: :33: :33: :33: :33: :33: :33: :33: :33: 
لدي برنامج Aspen Plus واريد ان اتيح الفرصة للجميع لتحميل هذا البرنامج المهم جداً للمهندس الكيميائي وهو لعمل محاكاه لجميع انواع الـ process ولكني لا أعلم كيفية عمل upload للبرنامج ليتم تحميله للجميع ارجو افادتي بذلك حتي تعم الفائدة .
 وشكرا


----------



## صابرسعيد (31 يناير 2007)

ألأخ الكريم جزاك اللة الفا الف لف خير 
وممكن ترفع البرنامج على
-Rapidshare.com
-megaupload
مع الشكر ومن انتظر ردك


----------



## ahmed emad (1 فبراير 2007)

احنا في الانتظار 

ربنا يوفقك
احمد عماد


----------



## zork (3 فبراير 2007)

still waiting


----------



## ابو عابده (5 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لكم علي الاهتمام وانا متاسف علي تاخري في قراءة الرد لانني كنت مشغول ولكنني ساحاول رفع البرنامج لكم علي احدي الموقعين السابقين.
أخوكم ابوعابده


----------



## mkhattaby (7 فبراير 2007)

هل تملك الكراك أيضا ؟ , هل من الممكن رفع الكراك فى ملف منفصل


----------



## zork (7 فبراير 2007)

mkhattaby قال:


> هل تملك الكراك أيضا ؟ , هل من الممكن رفع الكراك فى ملف منفصل


 

إذا كنا البرنامج معاك الحئنا بيه ارجوك

 :55:


----------



## softchem (7 فبراير 2007)

لانزال ننتظر على احر من الجمر؟؟؟؟
واللة سوف يكون مفاجاة الموقع

شكرا مقدما؟؟


----------



## ابو عابده (10 فبراير 2007)

انا رفعت البرنامج علي موقع megaupload ولكن لم استطيع معرفة اللينك الذي منة يتم التحميل او اكيف اتحصل علية فانا ارجو من شخص تعامل مع هذا الموقع ليعطينى الخطوات الكاملة لعمل الـ upload لكي يستفيد الجميع من هذا البرنامج ، لان هذه أول مرة اعمل فيها upload وليس لدي فكرة عنة . 
مع تحياتي ابوعابدة .


----------



## zork (12 فبراير 2007)

ابو عابده قال:


> انا رفعت البرنامج علي موقع megaupload ولكن لم استطيع معرفة اللينك الذي منة يتم التحميل او اكيف اتحصل علية فانا ارجو من شخص تعامل مع هذا الموقع ليعطينى الخطوات الكاملة لعمل الـ upload لكي يستفيد الجميع من هذا البرنامج ، لان هذه أول مرة اعمل فيها upload وليس لدي فكرة عنة .
> مع تحياتي ابوعابدة .


 

الرجاء ممن لديهم الخبرة مساعدة إخوانهم

:77:


----------



## zork (19 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم

أين البرنامج لو سمحتم


----------



## ابو عابده (25 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم انا في غاية الاسف لهذا التأخر وهذا التاخير كان بسبب معرف الـ upload ولكن هنالك شخص اعلمني بالطريقة .
اولاً هذين الملفين المرفقين الاول عبارة عن الـ crack للبرنامج اما الثاني فهو عبارة عن طريقة تثبيت البرنامج لانها معقدة قليلاً وفي خلال هذا الاسبوع انشاء الله سوف اوافيكم برابط البرنامج . 

اخوكم : ابوعابده


----------



## zork (25 فبراير 2007)

*أبو عبادة الف شكر ولــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكن!!!*



ابو عابده قال:


> السلام عليكم انا في غاية الاسف لهذا التأخر وهذا التاخير كان بسبب معرف الـ upload ولكن هنالك شخص اعلمني بالطريقة .
> اولاً هذين الملفين المرفقين الاول عبارة عن الـ crack للبرنامج اما الثاني فهو عبارة عن طريقة تثبيت البرنامج لانها معقدة قليلاً وفي خلال هذا الاسبوع انشاء الله سوف اوافيكم برابط البرنامج .
> 
> اخوكم : ابوعابده


 

لقد قمت بتنزيل الملفين
الأول فيه الكراك
لكن الثاني فيه ملف من نوع PDF
وهو يطلب كلمة السر




اعتقد ان البرنامج سيسعد الكل



نحن في الإنتظار


----------



## mechh0 (26 فبراير 2007)

thanx for useful infos, i had brows about this process simulator for a long and i had find it in last 
thx


----------



## ابو عابده (27 فبراير 2007)

zork قال:


> لقد قمت بتنزيل الملفين
> الأول فيه الكراك
> لكن الثاني فيه ملف من نوع PDF
> وهو يطلب كلمة السر
> ...




انا اسف جدا لم اتذكر ذلك عند تحميلي لذلك ، كلمة المرور لملف الـ PDF هي :
passward : 52741
وانشاء الله قريبا سيكون رابط البرنامج والتاخير هو بسبب موقع الرابيش لايتحمل ملف اكبر من 100MB وانا في محاولة تقيم البرنامج الي مفات بحجم 100MB .
اخوك : ابوعابده


----------



## zork (27 فبراير 2007)

*الأخ العزيز ابو عابدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل تستطيع إرسال البرنامج لي في سيدي ولك كل الشكر و الإمتنان
سوف ارسل لك المبلغ الذي تريده اذا اتفقنا
اميلي في ****** 

aah555 (@)yahoo


thanks


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك اخ ابو عابده
نحن بنتظار البرنامج
فنحن بحاجة ماسة له


----------



## خالـد (28 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم

لا زلنا في انتضارك


----------



## softchem (28 فبراير 2007)

الاخ الكريم ابو عابدة بامكانك ان تنزل البرنامج على الموقع التالى لانة يسمح بتنزيل 500 ميكابايت وهو اروع من الربيدشير بكثير
نزل البرنامج اللة يرحم والديك لان انتظارنا قد طال وننتظر الفرج؟؟؟؟
http://z11.zupload.com/download


----------



## م ب (1 مارس 2007)

i would like to have this program, thanks for offering it and I'm waiting for it


----------



## Chemical Forever (1 مارس 2007)

شكرا للاخ أبو عابده على هذه المبادرة الرائعة 
ونحن جميعا في الإنتظار


----------



## Multisim9 (1 مارس 2007)

We are Waiting
Freind
Where are you??????????
Freind


----------



## CHE Amjad (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك على الاهتمام و انشاء الله نرى البرنامج في اسرع وقت. كل الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## zork (4 مارس 2007)

ابو عابدة.....

Where are you

متخبي فين؟؟


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (4 مارس 2007)

ابو عابده بسك اعباده
ينتظرونك السيداه والساده
وشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## البرنس الحزين (4 مارس 2007)

وينك ابو عابدة والله منتظرينك والشباب كلهم شكلهم متحمسين للبرنامج


----------



## softchem (4 مارس 2007)

where are u


----------



## haadi (5 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
و الله مبادرة ولا أروع أخي وإنشاء الله تعم الفائدة وماقصرة يالغالي


----------



## البرنس الحزين (5 مارس 2007)

مازال البحث جاري عن ابو عابدة


----------



## يحي الحربي (5 مارس 2007)

لا يوجد برنامج وكمان ملف الـ Pdf يحتاج كلمة سر.... الله كريم
يالله راح نصف مع طابور المنتظرين


----------



## يحي الحربي (5 مارس 2007)

معذرة ما مرينا على كل المشاركات حتى نشوف الباسوورد
على العموم الملف ليس اكثر من خطوات التركيب!
ممكن نشوف بعض شاشات البرنامج نفسه وليس شاشات التركيب؟
لو سمحت ياغالي ..وشكرا


----------



## softchem (9 مارس 2007)

الاخ ابو عابدة:
لقد طال انتظارنا عسى ان ينطبق عليك المثل( من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم)
لازال الجميع ينتظركم فاين انت يا رجل؟؟


----------



## zork (13 مارس 2007)

يا غيب ليه ما تسئل
يا غايب شوقي زاد


----------



## صدام حسين المجيد (14 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (15 مارس 2007)

شكلو يا اخوان ما في برنامج
لكن سنصبر ونصبر
ان الله مع الصابرين


----------



## zork (17 مارس 2007)

ابو عابدة

اتمنى انت تكون معنا


----------



## haadi (29 أبريل 2007)

أخي أبو عبيدة هل من جديد..........؟؟


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (2 مايو 2007)

كل يوم وانا اتابع هذا الموضوع لعل هناك جديد ولك شكري وتحية للملتقي والقائمين عليه


----------



## eezee4u (9 مايو 2007)

اعتقد انه يجب شكر الاخ على المحاوله 
واذا لم يستطع رفع البرنامج لعدم معرفة الطريقه او لكبر حجم البرنامج فلا حرج عليه

فشكرا اخي ابو عابدة لمحاولة مساعدة اخوانك


----------



## globe (9 مايو 2007)

i found aspen on emule... but waiting for sources.... pls. download and upload on any http site. 
thx.


----------



## احمد_رياض (15 مايو 2007)

*Aspen*

:77: يا اخوان هذا البرنامج موجود عندي لكن كيف اضعه لكم هنا


----------



## zork (16 مايو 2007)

الرجاء من الإخوان المساعدة

الكل بحاجة لهذا البرنامج

الله يستر عليكم


----------



## حيدر الملاح (16 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز بأنتظار البرنامج


----------



## ugurgazioglu (17 مايو 2007)

links dead plesa upload no rapid


----------



## المطوري (17 مايو 2007)

حسننا اذا كان هذا اسلوبك يا اخ ابو عابدة في التشويق فقد اجدت والآن انفعنا بالبرنامج فقد طال انتضارة مع الشكر والتقدير مقدما


----------



## eezee4u (19 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

الاخوه الاعزاء

وجدت هذه الروابط باحد المنتديات ويدعي صاحبها انها لبرنامج Aspen plus

لا استطيع التاكيد على هذا لانه بعد تنزيل الاجزاء المضغوطه لم استطع فك الضغط

عنها لان الاخ لم يكتب كلمة السر لملف الضغط وهو بصيغة rar اذا كان هناك من يستطيع

كسر كلمة سر ملف الضغط فليجرب تنزيل البرنامج 

http://rapidshare.com/files/2057995/htf.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/2058359/htf.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/2058967/htf.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/2059227/htf.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/2059363/htf.part5.rar.html

وبالتوفيق


----------



## zork (19 مايو 2007)

*This Is Not Aspen Plus*



eezee4u قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاخوه الاعزاء
> 
> ...


 


الروابط ليست لـ أسبن بلس

أقرء ما كتب في المنتدى جيداً

Description
The Aspen HTFS+ products provide an internationally recognized route to lower costs and increased productivity in the thermal design and simulation of heat exchangers. Through the application of these research-validated solutions, exchangers can be confidently designed with lower heat transfer areas, leading to savings in material and manufacturing costs. More accurate, less conservative design also has the advantage of reducing the pressure drop incurred by the exchanger, thereby saving on unnecessary equipment operating cost.
Features
- Thermal-hydraulic methods are industry proven and continuously improved and updated based on the HTFS Research Network projects For QA of design methodology or development of customized methods Core technology access is available to Research Network Licensees. 
- On-line access to a vast archive of proprietary thermal-hydraulic technology for QA of designs, development of in-house design methods or validation of operational prediction. 
- The same physical properties can be used across groups of AES products. 
- Integration of simulation and design for Shell & Tube, Air-cooled and Multi-stream Plate Fin exchangers in AES process simulations delivers full model centricity for heat exchange processes. 
- Construction codes such as ASME, PD5500, DIN, JIS, TEMA are supported and updated. 
- The AES Integrated Engineering Database enables seamless transfer of data with AES Heat Transfer products as well as cost evaluation with the AES economic evaluation products


----------



## eezee4u (20 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخ zork على التوضيح

والاخ اللذي نقلت عنه الروابط من منتدى (الهندسه نت) لم يذكر هذا الشي بالمررررررررررررررررره 

شكرا مره ثانيه على التوضيح


----------



## ابو اسيل 99 (27 مايو 2007)

*يا احباب اليكم مني برنامج ال Aspen*

السلام عليكم يا احباب

اليكم برنامج ال ASPEN الذي طال انتظاره وقد قمت بتجزئته الى خمسة اجزاء بعد عناء كبير نتيجة لكبر حجمة. سائلا المولى ان ينفعكم بة وان ينفع الامة بكم. 

ملاحضة: يجب فك جميع الاجزاء في ملف واحد ومن ثم قرائة ملف ال CRACK الذي بداخلة للتحميل. 

اسالكم بالله العظيم ان تدعو لنا بالفردوس الاعلى وان لا يذرني فردا وهو خير الوارثين.

Part 1 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D3F1DVYL 
Part 2 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2Z61EOMP
Part 3 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5ZF1LEMY
Part 4 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VK7OIPC9
Part 5 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V8W0RQXN

:2: اخوكم ابو اسيل.


----------



## zork (28 مايو 2007)

الموقع محجوب في السعودية


----------



## mkhattaby (28 مايو 2007)

الاخ أبو أسيل هنال مشكلة فى الجزء رقم 2 هل من الممكن اعادة تحميلة مرة ثانية و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو اسيل 99 (28 مايو 2007)

يا اخي الكريم

الجزء رقم 2 هو اكبر جزء بالملفات وحجمه 159 ميغا بايت ويختاج وقت للتنزيل. على العموم سوف اقوم برفعة على موقع اخر ان شاء اللة.


----------



## ابو اسيل 99 (30 مايو 2007)

الى الاخ الكونترول

السلام عليكم 

لماذا قمت يا خي بشطب اخر مشاركة لي والتي تبين موقع الجزء الثاني للبرنامج اعلاة. لقد دفعت الكثير من وقتي ومالي من اجل المشاركة والمساعدة حتى تعم الفائدة حيث ان بعض الاخوه قد ذكر ان الرابط الثاني لا يمكن تنزيله من
megaupload


----------



## globe (30 مايو 2007)

pls post screen shot of aspen if anybody installed and works properly ... thanks


----------



## jaleel (5 يونيو 2007)

eezee4u قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاخوه الاعزاء
> 
> ...


 

dear brother please give me the password to extract 

by jaleel rahman


----------



## gama (9 يونيو 2007)

شوقتونا للبرنامج ربنا يوفقكم ..........................


----------



## ugurgazioglu (17 يونيو 2007)

password please?


----------



## eezee4u (24 يونيو 2007)

Sorry brothers
I don't have the password for these files I said that in Arabic; Moreover, brother zork in reply 47 wrote that this is not Aspen plus it is The Aspen HTFS+ I really don't know what is Aspen HTFS+, So don't waste your time! Sorry again


----------



## eezee4u (24 يونيو 2007)

اخ ابو اسيل 99

جزاك الله خير على البرنامج ومشكور على المجهود الرئع

في طور التحميل...............


----------



## 5hafed (24 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك و نرجو الاسراع فى وضع هدا البرنامج الجيد 
نحن فى الانتطار


----------



## lcaptainl (31 أكتوبر 2007)

jazak allah alf 7`air


----------



## zeeshan bin zaki (20 يناير 2008)

*Password to HTFS 2006+ Archives*



eezee4u قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاخوه الاعزاء
> 
> ...



For All my Brothers the password to the archive is:
www.lavteam.com

This is a Heat Exchanger design and rating software. It is used by chemical, mechanical and petroleum engineers


----------



## desalination (13 أبريل 2009)

الرجاء من المشرفين تثبيت المرفقات لحاجتي لها

ودام الجميع بخير


----------



## احمدالربيعي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بعد السلام 
البرنامج موجود على منتدى المهندسين http://www.almohandes.org لكن للعلم جميع النسخ الموجوده على النت لاتعمل بصوره كامله فقط برنامج aspen plus فيها يعمل بسبب ان الكراك فيها غير فعال وهو غير موجود بصوره مجانيه على النت يمكن الحصول على نسخه كامله من موقع download provider الغير مجاني اشتراكه ويمكن للذي يريد رابط الموقع مراسلتي لابعث له اللنك البرنامج لن يعمل بصوره جيدة جدا بسبب عدم عمل البرامج المسانده له الراجع الى عدم كفائة الكراك ولمزيد من المعلومات مراسلتي


----------

